# Aquaman: Finaler deutscher Trailer mit massig Action



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Aquaman: Finaler deutscher Trailer mit massig Action* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aquaman: Finaler deutscher Trailer mit massig Action*


----------



## INU.ID (21. November 2018)

So ein großer Unterschied zu "unserem" Aquaman von damals ("Der Mann aus Atlantis" mit Patrick Duffy) ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZfWCPk3k0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na ja, vielleicht ein bisschen.


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So ein großer Unterschied zu "unserem" Aquaman von damals ("Der Mann aus Atlantis" mit Patrick Duffy) ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht.
> 
> *video*
> 
> Na ja, vielleicht ein bisschen.


Ja, die Trailer haben nicht gleich die ganze (banale) Geschichte erzählt 

Aber ganz generell: hoffentlich ist es bald vorbei mit der gefühlten millionsten Superhelden CGI Geschichte


----------



## floppyexe (21. November 2018)

lol bobby ewing...


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2018)

Nein,  keine Neuauflage von Dallas bitte 


Zu Aquaman(der Titel ist so idiotisch) : Der Film ist geile Action


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4s93DOZnUF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





...mal sehen ob die harte Action daran was ändert.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Dezember 2018)

Film:


> Ich hätte auch drauf Pinkeln können


War auch mein erster Gedanke...


----------

